# Furacão PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)



## Rog (6 Nov 2008 às 11:25)

Formou-se no Atlântico a Tempestade Tropical PALOMA.

Aviso 3:



> ...TROPICAL DEPRESSION SEVENTEEN STRENGTHENS INTO TROPICAL STORM
> PALOMA...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM PUERTO CABEZAS
> ...


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)*

A Paloma parece estar já a desenvolver um olho, talvez antes do que o previsto, que era a de chegar a furacão cat 1 amanhã e posteriormente a furacão cat2.













As condições são boas, água quente, com bom calor acumulado em profundidade, e windshear baixo. Mas está previsto o aumento do windshear devido a um cavado que se aproximará nos próximos dias. Tal trará um grande aumento do windshear bem como acelerará a deslocação da Polama rapidamente para nordeste, podendo desmembrar o ciclone de uma forma idêntica ao que aconteceu ao Omar. Mas o timming correcto de como isso ocorrerá e aonde, se ainda no mar das Caraíbas ou só depois de afectar Cuba e ilhas Caimão, ainda é bastante incerto. A previsão oficial é a de afectar como Furacão enfraquecendo apenas depois.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)*

As últimas imagens de satélite da Paloma, dão-nos conta de uma tempestade já com uma grande velocidade em torno do seu núcleo:


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)*

Já é mesmo quase, quase furacão...








> ...Paloma still strengthening...
> 
> 
> at 4 PM EST...2100 UTC...the government of the Cayman Islands has
> ...


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)*

A PALOMA está a desenvolver-se muito rápidamente.


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

Já é Furacão




> BOLETIN
> HURACAN PALOMA ADVERTENCIA INTERMEDIA NUMERO   5A
> NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL172008
> 700 PM EST JUEVES 6 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2008
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 09:08)

Paloma mantem-se como furacão de categoria 1, mas a última previsão dá conta de que poderá chegar à categoria 3 na tarde de amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 17:01)

Já é visível o olho do furacão!






Afinal a Paloma deverá atingir a categoria 2 ainda hoje.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

A PALOMA está bem saudável e com ventos na ordem dos 120 Km/h


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

*Categoria 2!*



> *...Category two Paloma lashing Grand Cayman...
> *
> 
> At 4 PM EST...the government of Cuba has issued a Tropical Storm
> ...








Previsão para as próximas horas:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

Vamos ver a rota que se irá definir, se irá estar dentro do previsto ou não e onde este furacão se irá desintegrar.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Vamos ver a rota que se irá definir, se irá estar dentro do previsto ou não e onde este furacão se irá desintegrar.



E pronto. Ei-la como furacão de categoria 3!



> *...Dangerous major Hurricane Paloma continuing to strengthen as it
> slowly approaches Grand Cayman...
> *
> 
> ...









Previsão para as próximas horas:


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Nov 2008 às 02:13)

Vamos ver se a PALOMA se aguenta mais do que o OMAR


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Nov 2008 às 02:16)

A temporada de furacões no Atlântico está  a acabar.Mas por vezes no seu terminus,quando já ninguém espera ,eis um furacão em sentido contrário.atrapalhando o tráfego,confirmando a excepção à regra.
E este, muito bem formado, ameaça agora terras habitadas.






[/URL][/IMG]

Pobre Cuba.
Depois de uma temporada  bem agitada, ainda leva com mais um F3,fora de horas e em contramão.
Há anos, em que é a Flórida a mais castigada.
Este, fustigou terras  mais a sul.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 03:21)

As últimas imagens de satélite dão-nos conta de uma Paloma com um olho muito bem definido!


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

O furacão* Paloma *chegou à categoria 4!

Em baixo, um resumo do último aviso emitido pelo NHC.


> _000
> WTNT32 KNHC 081032
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...









[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Nov 2008 às 11:29)

Lá está outra vez Cuba em alerta geral.






[/URL][/IMG]

O olho ,é bem visível do Espaço:






[/URL][/IMG]

Veremos com que intensidade chegará este Paloma a terras de Fidel.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2008 às 12:23)

Deixo aqui o aviso do NHC



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 081148
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


FORECASTER BEVEN


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 12:29)

A Paloma mantém-se em categoria 4!
E assim deverá permanecer nas próximas horas.
E Cuba está já à vista.



> *...Extremely dangerous Paloma strengthens a little more...*
> 
> a Hurricane Warning is in effect for the Cayman Islands.
> Preparations to protect life and property should be rushed to
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

Desde que existem registos, um categoria 4 em Novembro apenas aconteceu em 4 outras ocasiões. O grande Furacão de Cuba (1932), Greta (1956), Lenny (1999) e Michelle (2001).







A pressão entretanto já baixou para 936mb. A Caimão Brac e a Pequena Caimão sofreram um impacto directo do Eyewall.








*Radar de Cuba:*


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 081757
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Nov 2008 às 02:08)

Paloma atravessou ( rasgou) Cuba .
Entrou como F3 na costa sul.
Terá saído na costa norte, como (ainda) F1.






[/URL][/IMG]

Amanhã saber-se-á mais detalhes desta ocorrência.
Pobre Cuba que levaste com mais um.
Paloma, agora já desorganizado, já terá funeral marcado...


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2008 às 10:57)

Como previsto há dias atrás, o Furacão Paloma deteriorou-se muito rapidamente devido ao windshear, movimento rápido e a interacção com Cuba.






As condições vão manter-se hostis mais algum tempo, dependendo o futuro da Paloma do quanto sobrar dela até lá, provavelmente muito pouco.



> ALTHOUGH THE 200 MB WINDS ARE FORECAST TO BE WESTERLY AND IN EXCESS
> OF 40 KT...THE 300 MB WIND FLOW IS FORECAST TO WEAKEN TO 15-20 KT
> AND BECOME SOMEWHAT DIFLUENT...WHICH COULD ALLOW FOR SOME MODERATE
> CONVECTION TO PERSIST NEAR THE CENTER AND MAINTAIN PALOMA AS A
> ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

A Paloma é agora uma simples depressão tropical e assim se deverá manter.



> *...Paloma weakens to a tropical depression over Cuba...
> *
> 
> Paloma is drifting toward the north near 1 mph...2 km/hr...and a
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 08:43)

O LLC da Paloma mantém-se no norte de Cuba, completamente desacoplado da convecção







Curiosamente os modelos indicam que a remanescente baixa pressão e LLC iriam agora novamente para sul, entrando novamente no Mar das Caraíbas, embora isso pareça irrelevante pois o ciclone está desmembrado. O NHC emitiu o último aviso, embora um sistema só se considere morto quando o LLC se desfaz.







O Windshear que destruiu a Paloma






A secura da atmosfera também teve um papel importante








O furacão ainda causou bastantes estragos em Cuba, sobretudo em Santa Cruz del Sur mas não há vítimas a lamentar. O grande Furacão de 1932 tinha provocado mais de 3 mil mortos nesta localidade.



> *Cuba: ‘Paloma’ destroza centenares de casas*
> El otrora feroz huracán Paloma tocó tierra en Cuba el domingo, y aunque debilitado y convertido en tormenta tropical, derribó cables de electricidad, inundó áreas costeras y destruyó centenares de viviendas a lo largo de la costa sur de un país que todavía se está recuperando de otras dos tormentas devastadoras.
> http://www.impre.com/laopinion/noti...0/cuba--paloma-destroza-centenar-91966-1.html





A ilha mais afectada foi a Caimão Brac, que sofreu o impacto do eyewall em pleno processo de intensificação. É uma ilha com cerca de 19kms de comprimento e 2 de largura, onde cerca de 90% dos edifícios foram danificados ou destruídos. Mas também não há registos de vítimas mortais. Deve ser desesperante este grau de destruição sabendo-se que toda a sinóptica iria destruir rapidamente a Paloma e que apenas 48 horas poderiam salvar toda uma ilha. 


















> *Brac Relief Effort Update*
> 7:45pm Sunday 9 November 2008
> 
> Residents are advised that Radio Cayman is back on the air in Cayman Brac.
> ...


----------

